# The Old Jewish Man, the wisdom of the ages



## Jillaroo (Jan 20, 2014)

* A female CNN journalist heard about a very old Jewish man who had been going to the Wailing Wall in Jerusalem to pray, twice a day, every day, for a long, long time. 
To check it out, she went to the Wall, and there he was, walking slowly up to the holy site.

She watched him pray, and after about 45 minutes, when he turned to leave, using a cane and moving very slowly, she approached him for an interview. 

"Pardon me Sir, I'm Rebecca Smith from CNN. What's your name?" 

"Morris Feinberg", he replied 

"Sir, how long have you been coming to the Wailing Wall to pray?" 

"For about 60 years." 

"60 years! That's amazing! What do you pray for?" 

"I pray for peace between the Christians, Jews and the Muslims, I pray for all the wars and all the hatred to stop, I pray for all our children to grow up safely as responsible adults, and to love their fellow man."

"And how do you feel Sir, after doing this for 60 years?" 

"It's like talking to a f*@&g brick wall."


*


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 20, 2014)

:lofl::lofl::lofl:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 20, 2014)

OMG..that's great Jilly.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Falcon (Jan 21, 2014)

Love it !


----------



## That Guy (Jan 21, 2014)

HA!


----------



## Casper (Jan 21, 2014)

_*I love it Jilly.....
:lofl::lofl:*_


----------

